
The Rise of the Fat Startup - jbredeche
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/24/technology/opendoor-start-up-home-sales.html
======
rayuela
Kind of a click bait title. Not a very good article criticizing OpenDoor's
business model, which was fair, but with limited data on how this generalizes
to the whole software start up scene. Basically because one risky start got
funded they must all be bloated?

